# Parsic eine alternative für PIC's????



## lorenz2512 (1 Februar 2005)

Hallo,
ich bin über dieses Programm gestolpert, und finde es ist für SPS sehr gut geeignet, wenn man mit normalen Programmierung nicht so klar kommt( wie ich  ). Unter Umständen hat das Programm jemand am laufen und kann dazu ein Urteil abgeben. Für die Neugierigen der Link zur Homepage und dort kann man auch eine Demoversion runterladen.
http://www.parsic.de/

MfG
Dietmar


----------



## Oberchefe (5 März 2005)

Wir haben das Programm in der Firma. Es ist prima, wenn man auf die Schnelle ein paar "Logikgatter" in Software machen will. Nachteile gegenüber "echter" Programmierung:
- Ein I/O-Port kann nicht gleichzeitig Ein- und Ausgang sein, eine I/O-sparende Schaltung (wie in der µc-Technik üblich) scheidet aus
- beschreiben einer Variable an mehreren Stellen im Programm ist nicht so einfach möglich, die Variable wird im Zweifelsfall an nicht gewünschter Stelle überschrieben, ein definierter Zeitlicher Ablauf des Programms ist nicht sichtbar bzw. nicht ohne weiteres machbar
- ich habe noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden, indirekt zu adresieren, also mit Pointern zu arbeiten
- kleine Zeitbasen mit Timern nicht machbar (<2ms)


----------

